# TimeAttack Skylines



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Club Class

14 Paul West GTR 33 F/I 
19 Shane Smith GTR32 F/I 
21 Fiona Muir R32 GTR F/I 
25 Neil Oldham R34 GTR F/I 
29 Neil Wrenn GTR33 F/I 
30 Mark Biggers R32 GTR F/I 
31 Dave Wilkins R32 GTR F/I 
32 George Beavers R32 GTR F/I 
34 Tony Marzetti R34 GTR F/I 
35 Julian Lycett R32 GTR F/I 


Pro 

32 Ron Kiddell RK Tuning F/I 
42 Darren Bly RK Tuning F/I 


Thought George and Shane were going to be in Pro (all be it with the 34 Shane). Anyway.... 12 cars... good stuff, 1 girl too


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

:squintdan 

I am looking forward to having my car in my garage so I can start prepping it 
Got the 888's fitted to some new wheels today but my cars alternator has decided to play up just before the MOT so it's not coming home yet:bawling:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, loads of Skylines this year !

Good luck guys & gal


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Big Brakes is on my list for next week.... then spare tyres for a 2nd set of rims.... THEN its back to the engine and another 150-200bhp LOL still just needing a PFC and all the fitting/mapping. Starting to get bored looking at all these nice fueling parts in the cupboard at home.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Good luck to all the Skyline drivers this year. I have a few good friends in there that will have my extra support. :clap: 

I was hoping to be at Brands TA this year but Brunters is on the same day. :bawling:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

are we going to run a mini skyline league?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> are we going to run a mini skyline league?


Ron Kiddell is on the list in his new car. Hardly fair competition:bowdown1:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Club Class
> 
> Thought George and Shane were going to be in Pro (all be it with the 34 Shane). Anyway.... 12 cars... good stuff, 1 girl too



No i will be running club this year in the 32, 

we have made a desision to rebuild the 34 and make it a serious alround weapon as i am going to hopefully run endurance with it.
However it maybe coming out to play later in the year so fingers crossed for a free space later in year in pro driver already sorted as well :chuckle: .


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Ron Kiddell is on the list in his new car. Hardly fair competition:bowdown1:



ok, a club class league then!!!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Ron Kiddell is on the list in his new car. Hardly fair competition:bowdown1:


that depends, 
with what some people have been doing to there cars cause if the cars are half as good as they should be then will be interesting a few will be having a run for there money.

however
good luck to everyone as long as a skyline wins :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

a club class leage will be fun LOL 

10 to 1 points for positions (skyline only)


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sounds a good idea to me....as long as I do not come last


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Sounds a good idea to me....as long as I do not come last


Oh you won't Dave.
That position is reserved for me.:chuckle: 

Sounds a good idea though.:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tpw said:


> Oh you won't Dave.
> That position is reserved for me.:chuckle:
> 
> Sounds a good idea though.:smokin:


I heard a rumour you had got some new tyres....so there is no excuse now:chuckle:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

might have to organise a sticky then when the events kick off 

Love it how everyone is being so negative so when they do well they look better .....


----------



## shane 01782 (Feb 22, 2006)

does anyone know what cars rk tuning are running?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

would hazard a guess at 2 x R32s....

Never seen them drive anything else!


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think ron from rk is runing is old vauxhall firenza this year


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

changes.... :/

14 Paul West R33 GTR Skyline F/I 
19 Shane Smith R32 GTR Skyline F/I 
21 Fiona Muir R32 GTR Skyline F/I 
25 Neil Oldham R34 GTR Skyline F/I 
29 Neil Wrenn R33 GTR Skyline F/I 
30 Mark Biggers R32 GTR Skyline F/I 
31 Dave Wilkins R32 GTR Skyline F/I 
32 George Beavers R32 GTR Skyline F/I 
34 Tony Marzetti R34 GTR Skyline F/I 
35 Julian Lycett R32 GTR Skyline F/I 
45 Gordon Wright R33 GTS Skyline F/I 

11 cars now....

So... still 10 points for 1st, 1point for 10th and 0 points for last/and or no entry 

Fee has had her race suit made up now


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

good luck to all, be watching this closely :bowdown1:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Love it how everyone is being so negative so when they do well they look better .....



I aint been negative, not got time to be tbh, If I don't work 15 hours aday through March the car wont be ready! So Donnington could mean nil points for me :runaway: 


it's good to see a few more Skylines running this year. it's our job guys to beat the EVO's & Scoobys. it seems the Skyline is only good at drag racing, lets prove em wrong. 

Good luck to all!


George


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> changes.... :/
> 
> 14 Paul West R33 GTR Skyline F/I
> 19 Shane Smith R32 GTR Skyline F/I
> ...



Sounds good, I just made this, if you all like it I will keep it upto date !!

2008 TIME ATTACK NISSAN SKYLINE LEADERBOARD


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

good stuff George  I was going to do the same at some point, but you have saved me the effort 

Our GTR is in the garage getting fixed, never mind prepped :O Still need to buy a tow car too


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

XS Power are running a Ferrari Twin Turbo F430, meant to be GT spec! air jacks etc. driven by ex BTCC Gareth Howell, 700+hp

Should be interesting!!!

Time Attack Cars and Drivers


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Our GTR is in the garage getting fixed, never mind prepped :O Still need to buy a tow car too


Your not the only one Adam, although mine is here and drivable, theres so many "little" bits to do its not even funny....


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

tpw said:


> Oh you won't Dave.
> That position is reserved for me.:chuckle:
> 
> Sounds a good idea though.:smokin:


Woohoo! At least it won't be me then :chuckle: 

Adam...please stop posting those pics up...it's bad enough that I have to go out in public wearing it!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

LMAO @ fee

I should put up a pro leaderboard on the bottom of that one too. It's not fair to miss the other 2 off !!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*TA*

Cool list isnt it for 2008.

BTW there is a Facebook Group for Time Attack ( also one for EDC too ) Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook

Andy


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i am very surprised that there is another tuner in club class after all the shit ron got last year for being a tuner in club class.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Who is that then? DCY?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

half the people in club class could be deemed that though as most of these spend far too much time in tuner garages!!, we all thought you were going to be in pro yourself Hockey-boy, and yet your now in club? given that you seem to have had a lot of backing from abbey? i may be wrong and im not trying to start any arguments here!!!


----------



## Kevin Atkins (Jun 27, 2005)

There has been a few people saying who should be in what class, I reckon just spit it out. If you have a thought about any particular driver/team............just say it. We can all discuss it like adults 

Kev


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Kevin Atkins said:


> We can all discuss it like adults Kev


Good one


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Kevin Atkins said:


> There has been a few people saying who should be in what class, I reckon just spit it out. If you have a thought about any particular driver/team............just say it. We can all discuss it like adults
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev, long time no speak! I had the blue VI and lived up from you in Calcot.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Kevin Atkins said:


> There has been a few people saying who should be in what class, I reckon just spit it out. If you have a thought about any particular driver/team............just say it. We can all discuss it like adults
> 
> Kev


Im pretty sure from what i understand that there may be some form of review after round 1 or 2 anyway if there are certain cars significantly quicker than anything else. 

Not sure if that will happen mind. For all we know anyway all these cars might now have a billion bhp but it could have an adverse effect....im not going to worry about it too much!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Who is that then? DCY?


no not DCY if you look through the time attack entries on time attack website all is on his page


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> half the people in club class could be deemed that though as most of these spend far too much time in tuner garages!!, we all thought you were going to be in pro yourself Hockey-boy, and yet your now in club? given that you seem to have had a lot of backing from abbey? i may be wrong and im not trying to start any arguments here!!!


if you want to see all my invoices i will be happy to show them to anyone i have paid for all my work done to my car i have had no big special deals or free work what i get is support at track at TA and few session where they come to assist with setup and check car over.

i am a club class driver the car isnt at pro spec, i am in the 2nd year of doing this and i have nothing to do with any tuning company etc. i maybe running better suspension this year as are most and a good BHP engine i have stripped the car etc but still running standard gearbox body work etc.
my car could be put back to full road spec in a day.

to me Club Class should be individuals running there own car at whatever spec (within reason of a full blown race car) that they have paid for out of there own pocket and are not a motorsport company etc.

it will always be hard to say who should do what as some maybe able to sort there cars out quicker than other cause they can afford to but i dont see how that should be frowned upon or all of a sudden make some on a pro driver.

i will be in pro next year with the 34 as that is a pro car and i feel it would be taking the piss to bring that out against the club class entires however where do you draw the line.

i have decided to get more experience in club before taking on the likes of Phil in Zen car, Steve, RC, fensport etc as they are all awesome cars and awesome drivers.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Kevin Atkins said:


> There has been a few people saying who should be in what class, I reckon just spit it out. If you have a thought about any particular driver/team............just say it. We can all discuss it like adults
> 
> Kev


i aint talking about you kev so get that out your head, if people looked on the TA website its clear as day light its 32gtr MGT-RACING i aint afraid of saying shit to anyone.

you did really well last year kev and i am looking forward to seeing you in action again this year, you are one of the reasons i stayed in club class as i want to have a good year with lads who were at the top of the table last year and prove myself before going in pro.
to me no matter how well you did if your doing your own thing with your own car paying your own way etc and not got some tuner building your car for free etc then your still Club Class end off.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Im pretty sure from what i understand that there may be some form of review after round 1 or 2 anyway if there are certain cars significantly quicker than anything else.
> 
> Not sure if that will happen mind. For all we know anyway all these cars might now have a billion bhp but it could have an adverse effect....im not going to worry about it too much!


i am down on BHP that i can promise you.
my biggest question would be how could you be penilised for doing well, just cause you have made a few changes to your car and put some time into yourself. if it aint a race car and you are doing well in club how can you be treated like that will be interesting.
i have made 3 major changes to my car from last year.
suspension
brakes
ME
does that make me pro i personally dont think so.

i would maybe agree that if you finished in top 3 overall in Club and your times were well in the top 10 of pro then maybe you should move into pro following year, BUT if top of club wasnt contesting against the top few pro times wise as the cars arent of same spec then dont see the big issue.
that would be showing the big diffence in car preperation etc


----------



## Kevin Atkins (Jun 27, 2005)

Some good points being made here, I do think however that the top club times would not get anywhere near the top in pro. The top teams are using race drivers to start with :bawling: so we would get blown away  

Anyway good luck to everyone, lets hope we are ready :nervous: now whats the best credit card at the mo..................think I filled all mine 

Kev


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Cheers for clearing that up hockey boy  

id love to have support on track by some of those guys though!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

is all good dude
look forward to seeing everyone at donnington soon and best of luck to all.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR's*

Tuners in Club:

I think to a degree its self regulating (to a point). If someone attempts to enter with a car that we KNOW is a full blown nasty quick thing in Club that shouldnt be then we will say 'no' to them. If they have got something that appears correct for the class then they can enter and we'll see how it goes.

The self regulation that I refer to is in achievement, tuners can enter club with a car that may or may not be suited to that class however they sometimes struggle with the respect from customers as if they are hiding in Club as they cant cut it in Pro with the rest of the tuners. Thats only for the tuner to deal with in explaing the car isnt full blown. Pro class isnt 'tuners' class, its Pro with cars to that level of modification.

I cant wait for Round 1.....

Andy


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Good points made Andy.

There is an example of a full blown race car that is entered in club that hasn't been picked up on within this forum.
It's an Ex Asia cup touring car with fuel cell, air jacks and built engine and is being run by a big part supplier. It is more than likely having a hired driver BUT and here is the big but is a N/A Honda Integra DC5 running 260bhp.

To have that car running in pro is going to be pretty one sided as its never going to compete with the big powered 4WD cars entered.
It will however upset a few N/A cars entered in Club but when other cars entered are double the power its a moot point.

Its just nice to see more people entered and a few different cars other than the regular Jap power wagons.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i cant wait to see the twin turbo ferrari 430 and hear the 427 cobra! (hopefully as im going past it...)


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont know what all the worry is - Its the pro -DRIVERS i worry about not the car specs or tuners that prepare them - most of the battle is the DRIVERS, just because someone can build a good car/well specced , it doesnt make them pro standard .

Just to clear the DCY thing my self and george have only ever donr ONE track day AND FOUR rounds of TA last year in our lifes - this is the reason we dont want to go in pro because we are NO WHERE NEAR IN IN A MILLION YEARS PRO CLASS STANDARD . I would personally want to stand a chance of winning club class before entering pro's , probably just the same as hockey boy and mgt racing 

I say bring all the competition on, its makes me work and drive harder to beat them ,and get more out of it . 

My 2pence 

Barrie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well said Barrie.

Better the competition the better results will come.

Good luck to you mate.


Mick


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

who or what is MGT??? Will go look at the driver profiles


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Barrie said:


> i dont know what all the worry is - Its the pro -DRIVERS i worry about not the car specs or tuners that prepare them - most of the battle is the DRIVERS, just because someone can build a good car/well specced , it doesnt make them pro standard .
> 
> Just to clear the DCY thing my self and george have only ever donr ONE track day AND FOUR rounds of TA last year in our lifes - this is the reason we dont want to go in pro because we are NO WHERE NEAR IN IN A MILLION YEARS PRO CLASS STANDARD . I would personally want to stand a chance of winning club class before entering pro's , probably just the same as hockey boy and mgt racing
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying barry
but there is a big BUT in it all 
and to me if your in the motorsport game you get the parts at upto if not half the price of us normal customers.
i have paid a hell of a lot of money out for my car as will all the other non motorsport/tuner competitors as tuners / motorsport companies or importers pay for what you get it as a dealer and what it cost you to pay your lads not stupid pound an hour and what ever the market rate is for parts and the knowledge the tuner carry to help assist them not like most of the lads in club that get by and have to figure things out for them selves and it may take a few years to come up with same class of car.

that is where i think the unfairness comes in.

as for your driver comment , a good driver cannot win in a piece of shit even a good driver needs a good car as there is only so much you can do with a car that aint up to spec.
so if its not the spec of the car that you have to worry about why you doing all the carbon work to your car etc.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Well said Barrie.
> 
> Better the competition the better results will come.
> 
> ...


think your missing the point mick.
ron got a load of shit last year for being in club class due to him being a tuner with the cost element, knowledge etc that tuners carry. 

what i have said is was i was supprised to see another tuner in club class after all the shit ron got, not that they shouldnt be there. In my oppinion they should be in pro as that is what pro is all about to me let the tuners have it out and let the Club members have it out in club not lets see how good a tuner is by beating there customers in club as it cost the tuner a lot less to build the car than it did the customer.

you might be fully backed by a tuner etc not everyone else is.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Im in Pro, and im going to drive, almost definetly go quicker with a racing driver at the wheel. But I want the fun of driving. 
Be interesting to have stig type driver, drive all the pro cars to see which is actually faster.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

but that to me is where the respect comes in 

Full respect to all tuners in pro.
if they drive there own car or hire a driver :thumbsup: 
but yes i do agree it would be interesting to see which car would be the quickest if same driver drove them all (get tarzan over that should do the trick)

i must admit i loved watching phil make that Zen car fly last year he and car was awesome :thumbsup: but at the same time i had a lot of respect for say RC, Fensport, Norris etc who all drive there own car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pro*

Hockey,

I guess there must be a valid reason they are entering club, they would be fully aware that thier ''tuner'' competition are in a different class.

Good luck to everyone, its not easy to do at all, its terribly difficult, everyone should be worrying about thier own issues!!!

The times tell everyone who can make a quick car run well, Time Attack brings that out and clearly demonstrates that as it did with us last year, if you dont prepare your car properly and test it well, you will struggle. 

What cant speak cant lie 

Anyone got pictures of thier cars for this year?

Andy


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

im still waiting to get the last body bits and the new wheels on before i can take any proper pics  

this is as far as ive got.....

lap timer mounted to dash and infra red sensor mounted in to the roll cage foam.









straipped interior, still needs a clean up and removal of the last bits of sticky stuff









K-sport brakes under my current 17" wheels (for sale!) waiting for the new 18s to go on









Autoselect bumper canards 









Still got an frp nismo style bonnet, and frp boot w/GT wing to come tofurther lighten the car, as well as a new splitter. Its currently 1480kg, down from 1540kg both with 1/4 tank, hoping to get it down to 1440kg with 1/4, remember that the cage weighed 30kgs so the actual weight loss is 90 from the car itself  Plenty still to do!

Andy do you have any idea when the decals will be sent out? as it would be great to get them all on asap for photo opportunities


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Stickers*



> Andy do you have any idea when the decals will be sent out? as it would be great to get them all on asap for photo opportunities


They are on order at the moment and will be sent out asap, I would expect it to be in the next 10 days


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

listerossmeg:

Are they ultralite battles? With Ksport 356mm 8 pots? 

I have yet to fit the brakes to even see if they fit past all the sets of wheels we have :/ Waiting for driver seat from Corbeau. Front crank oil seal should turn up today to get the car back on the road. Still to fit new 5kg gell battery and bat box.

We have a full day session booked at Donnington for this weekend coming. Should get Fee some practice if the car is back on the road :/ 911 will make the trek down if it isnt... just to give her a feel for the track. 8hr drive down... 16hr round trip :O

car is sub 1400kg, with around 400bhp for now


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> listerossmeg:
> 
> Are they ultralite battles? With Ksport 356mm 8 pots?


I dont really know, they certainly look like it, but they have A-line written on them (which is what i am selling them as) they are quite light for the size though i must say (if there is anything to be read in to the name!!)

They clear the 8 pots as you can see and yes with 356mm discs. not much clearance, but they fill them nicely!!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

They are ultralite... ALine is the US brand I think, sold as UL in the UK.

I have 6 of them, and all say A Line on them


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

ahh gotcha  well if yove got 6 of em then they will definitely fit the k sports 

one more tick in the box


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> think your missing the point mick.
> ron got a load of shit last year for being in club class due to him being a tuner with the cost element, knowledge etc that tuners carry.
> 
> what i have said is was i was supprised to see another tuner in club class after all the shit ron got, not that they shouldnt be there. In my oppinion they should be in pro as that is what pro is all about to me let the tuners have it out and let the Club members have it out in club not lets see how good a tuner is by beating there customers in club as it cost the tuner a lot less to build the car than it did the customer.
> ...


i couldn't agree with you more

i'm sure we can do without things getting political or bitchy, and keeping the tuners/those with full tuner support in the pro class would have been the best way to achieve this imho


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

lister may i ask you about your canards, vat is zehr purpose?

is it to help front end grip?

do they work?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

apparently yes, ive yet to go on track with the gtr so probably wont be able to tell you anyway  they look smart tho  and if you look at most TA cars from either here or japan/usa they will feature them too...rons car from last year had them etc....


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

may i ask how much they cost?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

um....you can, but i cant tell you  i got em free  probably around £230 maybe? think rhdjapan sell them 

theoretically they should do something, combined with a proper splitter i can imagine they would help quite a lot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have them on my R33 and they do make a difference on track, especially when the car is set up right for track use.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Jon, where did you get that towing eye from? and how does it attach? looks a neat solution...


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm liking them canards.:smokin: 
Was using them often on FWD cars to give more steering when cornering. It puts more weight on the front and helps stop it washing out.

Also chops legs off people jumping out infront of you so Mr plod says so not so hot for cars being used on the road.:chuckle:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> I hear what you are saying barry
> but there is a big BUT in it all
> and to me if your in the motorsport game you get the parts at upto if not half the price of us normal customers.
> i have paid a hell of a lot of money out for my car as will all the other non motorsport/tuner competitors as tuners / motorsport companies or importers pay for what you get it as a dealer and what it cost you to pay your lads not stupid pound an hour and what ever the market rate is for parts and the knowledge the tuner carry to help assist them not like most of the lads in club that get by and have to figure things out for them selves and it may take a few years to come up with same class of car.
> ...


Parts half price ????:chuckle: i bloody wish , we are lucky to get 5-10% its a nightmare .

Yes i have a few little bits done here and their so they get a sticker on my car but believe me its not worth writing home about ! my car /georges car are 99% backed by us 2 only !

Shane lets have this right , im just the same as you... go to work , sell lots of cars(hopefully) just like you go to work everyday and do what ever you do , Now......... i and george choose and have engineering back ground (or i do) and are lucky enough to have the knowledge and a bit of time to do our cars on a night or day and would never give our cars to someone else to do them , we simply couldnt afford to spend the money on the labour that you do with abbey thats for sure , it would be a fine thing if we could , and if your happy paying STUPID pound per hour thats your fault shane not mine .

I would also wish we had the backing of a long going motorsport team!

As i said ealier too , we have only ever done 1 track day and 4 rounds of ta last year to your 50-100 practise days .

re - carbon work - im doing all i can to give a novice driver the chance of doing better , just the same as every other single driver in the club and pro class 

Barrie


----------



## GPEGTR (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck to the skylines this year looks a good turn out for nissans


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

1 month and counting, bring it on :squintdan :squintdan :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## GPEGTR (Mar 4, 2008)

fuggles is that a top secret bonett you have on that car


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> Hockey,
> 
> I guess there must be a valid reason they are entering club, they would be fully aware that thier ''tuner'' competition are in a different class.
> 
> ...



I would post some ,but i dont want see any :bawling:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Barrie said:


> Parts half price ????:chuckle: i bloody wish , we are lucky to get 5-10% its a nightmare .
> 
> Yes i have a few little bits done here and their so they get a sticker on my car but believe me its not worth writing home about ! my car /georges car are 99% backed by us 2 only !
> 
> ...


barrie
we will finish this conversation face to face pal if you have a personal issue with me you can tell me to my face not hiding behind your keyboard in york and then all nice when i see you.

i havent said anything about you or george, or have i hit a nerve.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

pics from late last year... not much changed really... haha


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Barrie said:


> Parts half price ????:chuckle: i bloody wish , we are lucky to get 5-10% its a nightmare .
> 
> Yes i have a few little bits done here and their so they get a sticker on my car but believe me its not worth writing home about ! my car /georges car are 99% backed by us 2 only !
> 
> ...


sorry forgot to 

i am sorry that i can afford to do what i enjoy and that is trackdays.
will ask for permission next time to ensure i dont exceed the allowed days and i didnt realise you couldnt count either as i havent done any where near 50 to 100 days on track .


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> barrie
> we will finish this conversation face to face pal if you have a personal issue with me you can tell me to my face not hiding behind your keyboard in york and then all nice when i see you.
> 
> i havent said anything about you or have i hit a nerve.


Really?

I have no problem with you at all , im simpley telling what i think and will say the same to your face.

Read your previous posts , and then read mine , My post simply answers your earlier post of in-direct/direct statements you made .

Barrie


Just to remind you if youve forgoten -BELOW is what you wrote !!!! 

Quote:
Originally Posted by hockey-boy 
I hear what you are saying barry
but there is a big BUT in it all 
and to me if your in the motorsport game you get the parts at upto if not half the price of us normal customers.
i have paid a hell of a lot of money out for my car as will all the other non motorsport/tuner competitors as tuners / motorsport companies or importers pay for what you get it as a dealer and what it cost you to pay your lads not stupid pound an hour and what ever the market rate is for parts and the knowledge the tuner carry to help assist them not like most of the lads in club that get by and have to figure things out for them selves and it may take a few years to come up with same class of car.

that is where i think the unfairness comes in.

as for your driver comment , a good driver cannot win in a piece of shit even a good driver needs a good car as there is only so much you can do with a car that aint up to spec.
so if its not the spec of the car that you have to worry about why you doing all the carbon work to your car etc.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Barrie said:


> Really?
> 
> I have no problem with you at all , im simpley telling what i think and will say the same to your face.
> 
> ...


i havent said anything in directly to you barrie if you class yourself as a tuner then thats up to you.

if are refering to me saying if your in the motorsport game i was actually talking about tuners not a car sales man that sells cars of a piece of grass on a farm.

you know me better than this barrie.
i have never classed you guys as tuners and george knows that as well as you as we spoke about it last year and i have spoke recently with george about this and he as well as you know what i think so why even get yourself involved.
when i stated who i was talking about earlier and at no point did i mention you.
when others asked if it was you who i was talking about earlier in thread i said NO if i was talking about you i would have said so why even start this.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

You reffered to importers too shane , this is why i said read your own post !, so your telling me you dont know what youve wrote now , last time i spoke to you , you didnt know which r34 race car you had bought, god this is hard work :chuckle: :thumbsup: 

good luck with your timeattack


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

YOUR REPLY TO ME 

Quote:
Originally Posted by hockey-boy 
I hear what you are saying barry
but there is a big BUT in it all 
and to me if your in the motorsport game you get the parts at upto if not half the price of us normal customers.
i have paid a hell of a lot of money out for my car as will all the other non motorsport/tuner competitors as tuners / motorsport companies or importers pay for what you get it as a dealer and what it cost you to pay your lads not stupid pound an hour and what ever the market rate is for parts and the knowledge the tuner carry to help assist them not like most of the lads in club that get by and have to figure things out for them selves and it may take a few years to come up with same class of car.

that is where i think the unfairness comes in.

as for your driver comment , a good driver cannot win in a piece of shit even a good driver needs a good car as there is only so much you can do with a car that aint up to spec.
so if its not the spec of the car that you have to worry about why you doing all the carbon work to your car etc. 


MY ANSWER TO YOU !

Parts half price ???? i bloody wish , we are lucky to get 5-10% its a nightmare .

Yes i have a few little bits done here and their so they get a sticker on my car but believe me its not worth writing home about ! my car /georges car are 99% backed by us 2 only !

Shane lets have this right , im just the same as you... go to work , sell lots of cars(hopefully) just like you go to work everyday and do what ever you do , Now......... i and george choose and have engineering back ground (or i do) and are lucky enough to have the knowledge and a bit of time to do our cars on a night or day and would never give our cars to someone else to do them , we simply couldnt afford to spend the money on the labour that you do with abbey thats for sure , it would be a fine thing if we could , and if your happy paying STUPID pound per hour thats your fault shane not mine .

I would also wish we had the backing of a long going motorsport team!

As i said ealier too , we have only ever done 1 track day and 4 rounds of ta last year to your 50-100 practise days .

re - carbon work - im doing all i can to give a novice driver the chance of doing better , just the same as every other single driver in the club and pro class 

Barrie 


I will leave it at that because i cant be arsed and the organisers are more than capable of sorting the competition out , so lets not spoil it


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Barrie said:


> You reffered to importers too shane , this is why i said read your own post !, so your telling me you dont know what youve wrote now , last time i spoke to you , you didnt know which r34 race car you had bought, god this is hard work :chuckle: :thumbsup:
> 
> good luck with your timeattack


barrie go chuckle at yourself you want to get personal thats cool.

although my post may have read as though i was directing at you as george has just made it clear to me it wasnt intended like that.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Cheers - good luck for this year hockey-boy , hope it all goes well ............

Only 4 weeks to go


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

what ever


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> John, where did you get that towing eye from? and how does it attach? looks a neat solution...


Demon Tweeks but a lot of other places do them. Attaches to the same place the proper eye is welded to. You'll need to cut a little out from the splitter/bumper though, to pass it through



GPEGTR said:


> fuggles is that a top secret bonett you have on that car


Yes it is. Mostly white but the verticals around the vents are left carbon


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good luck to you all.

So there is no tuner cars in the club challenge this year then?


Mick


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

...and I thought Fee was the only girl entering this year!!! Handbags at the ready 



Is anyones car complete and ready?


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

Barrie,

I assume you buy all the parts through the business, I know you'll get at least 10% on everything, but that's not the real saving is it. You're spending untaxed money, claiming the VAT back and reducing your corporate tax bill.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> um....you can, but i cant tell you  i got em free  probably around £230 maybe? think rhdjapan sell them
> 
> theoretically they should do something, combined with a proper splitter i can imagine they would help quite a lot


top man, thankyou very much


----------



## GPEGTR (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanx fuggles i thought it was the carbon looks great.
hey no fightin between the gtrs, one for all and all that.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thats ok, Barrie's driving an Evo


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

good grief, TA is the new TOTB.....

shame I couldnt do this year, maybe I will do a round or two if anyone drops out  couldnt get the money together in time after refreshing the cars specs 

good luck to ALL you guys/gals that are doing this


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Pavlo said:


> Barrie,
> 
> I assume you buy all the parts through the business, I know you'll get at least 10% on everything, but that's not the real saving is it. You're spending untaxed money, claiming the VAT back and reducing your corporate tax bill.


No you are wrong - that is what happens on the business cars- drift and drag car .

I have personal cars that ive had long before dcy began! and i struggle along just like the rest of the club class may 


Barrie


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

cmon guys....enough already 

this thread was a really good one.....


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

tigger said:


> good grief, TA is the new TOTB.....


This is exactly what we dont want but who ever is close or at the top , the ones below will always winge about something , everyone will never be happy , its the way of the world unfortunatly - , its more fun than anything else and a loverly atmosphere on the days of ta , hopefully that will never change .


anyway i will leave you datsun lovers to it and scoot off back over the other side 


good luck to all the skylines and what an improvement on skyline entrys over last year . 

Cheers barrie


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Is anyones car complete and ready?


not quite complete but we are getting there we wont be making anymore changes just finishing the car off now i think.

i am looking forward to next weeks gtroc trackday at donnington should be a good day.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

same here, will be good to have a gander at your car shane. Im having the final few mechanical bits fitted tomorrow, so all that remains is the body parts. None of which will be ready for donny sadly  or the 888s!! still, at least if i can record some good laptimes then, ill know theres plenty to come with less weight and better grip!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

tigger said:


> cmon guys....enough already
> 
> this thread was a really good one.....


is all good
its only putting a fire under all our arse's to go out and do well :chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Got the green light for our Skyline today.... heading to Donnington this weekend 

Bloody long journey as we're having to drive the ****er about 900miles round trip LOL

New tow car should hopefully be here soon though... just a pity it wasnt in time.
Once that is out of the way I can get back to prepping and fitting more bits and bobs.

One major prob just now is the new Corbeau drivers seat... will it be here in time :S Old ones FIA dates have just lapsed.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> same here, will be good to have a gander at your car shane. Im having the final few mechanical bits fitted tomorrow, so all that remains is the body parts. None of which will be ready for donny sadly  or the 888s!! still, at least if i can record some good laptimes then, ill know theres plenty to come with less weight and better grip!


pmsl 
going to go buy a car cover to keep putting it under ever time i come in :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Got the green light for our Skyline today.... heading to Donnington this weekend
> 
> Bloody long journey as we're having to drive the ****er about 900miles round trip LOL
> 
> ...


just be care full with DB limit if your loud as they are being really strict this year i got black flagged in jan and they wouldnt budge my 32 i really quite now but it is still 101db and wouldnt get out at 98db.

just make sure you take your bung.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

will do, and wont be doing WOT passes for a while till sge gets to grips with the track


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Baz / Shane...

Wind your necks in, this isnt what we are all about is it.

We can have a laugh and a joke and a bit of banter but lets not spoil the good thing that we got going and drop down to a level where nobody wins.

No more please or ill busy the pair of you the next time you ring me

Rob


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Rob....

Why arent you & Andy entering cars this year?


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

I dont have a car Adam, Evo has sold.
The 350Z is also up for sale.

Both myself and Andy are more hands on this year this year with the organisation but hope to have something to kick butt in 2009!

Rob


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

as is the normal state of affairs, my car decided that now would be the perfect time to blow the headgasket....

Joy.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

japracer MK2 said:


> Both myself and Andy hope to have something to kick butt in 2009!
> 
> Rob


More Pink cars then:thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> as is the normal state of affairs, my car decided that now would be the perfect time to blow the headgasket....
> 
> Joy.


Looks like you will be a busy chap now then 



Adam Kindness said:


> Is anyones car complete and ready?


Nope. Loads to do and doubt I will get the time. Got a night off as car is not at home tonight Preparing for Donington next week first and the Donington TA next. Only started on the car last weekend Had the baby seat in the front last Saturday for a day trip and wife in the back. Rollcage in and seatbelts and interior out on Sunday:chuckle:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> as is the normal state of affairs, my car decided that now would be the perfect time to blow the headgasket....
> 
> Joy.



Oh mate.

Am terrified of driving mine as its so close to the first round and it's running ok at the moment!:nervous: 

Mine is pretty close. Just need to change the discs and pads and take a few bits out. Its pretty much how it's always been, full interior and all that which I should be able to take a few things out but I have slowly done bits since TA last year which will make the car a bit more track rather than road focused.

Am really looking forward to this year. It's been such a good event and been getting better every year.:smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> as is the normal state of affairs, my car decided that now would be the perfect time to blow the headgasket....
> 
> Joy.


sorry to hear about this mate hope you can get it sorted in time for TA.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

scared to drive it :O

We did a trackda about 10days ago and lost nearly all the oil on track!! Doh. Front crank oil seal gave up for some unknown reason :S

We then have to drive it about 900miles round trip to test at Donnington on Sat....

Using it is a good test  get the probs discovered and out of the way


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> scared to drive it :O
> 
> We did a trackda about 10days ago and lost nearly all the oil on track!! Doh. Front crank oil seal gave up for some unknown reason :S
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. Since it was pretty much there I have done 2 trackdays....busted the box, knackered the brakes and changed the suspension. Cars sweet now with all problems ironed out, so am worried about busting anything from now till the first round. 

Big thing is for me is my car is being used as the wedding car in a couple of weeks. If we have to use the GF's Corolla she is gonna kill me!:chairshot  
And you think I'm stressed about Time Attack!:nervous:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL....we're trying to decide what to do about wedding cars....
I can barely get out of the skyline in normal clothes....I can't imagine getting out the harnesses/bucket seats/over the roll cage in a massive dress!!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Are all the time attack 32's running 17 inch wheels?*

thought this would be a good place to find out how the people at the sharp end are voting with their feet  

of you time attackers in R32's, how many are on 17's, and how many are on 18's?

since 356mm brakes can fit beneath 17" te37's, is there any point in wearing 18's?

many thanks
gav


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

we 'were' running 17's with 356mm 8 pots (9" wide, 255/40/17 tyres)

All ours sets of 17's fitted.... but wouldnt have been keen on seeing the outcome to wheel/caliper after a trip through the kitty litter


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have used 18 inch wheels for years now, my previous car (Renault 19 16v) have 17's so need to move up:chuckle: 
I have replaced my two sets of 18x8 with 18x9.5. Tyres moved from 235/40 x 18 to 255/35 18.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for that guys


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Sounds good, I just made this, if you all like it I will keep it upto date !!
> 
> 2008 TIME ATTACK NISSAN SKYLINE LEADERBOARD


Get the board updated George! Unfortunately as you used a evo, you get no points:chuckle: 

Yesterdays skylines were : 
Shane Smith
Mark Biggers
Julian Lycett
Dave Wilkins
John Begley
Paul West
Tony Marzetti
Gordon Wright


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Get the board updated George! Unfortunately as you used a evo, you get no points:chuckle:
> 
> Yesterdays skylines were :
> Shane Smith
> ...



No problem, we need a list of there final times too. We need there position in finishing....... But It may be a good idea to just add there fastest lap time of the day too. What you guys think?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great to see the Skylines blatting round yesterday, got a few small video's and pics, i'll put them up later


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> No problem, we need a list of there final times too. We need there position in finishing....... But It may be a good idea to just add there fastest lap time of the day too. What you guys think?


noooo. My fastest lap did not get logged as the transponder was too high in the car 

I did wonder if there should be bonus points for making the superbattle and counting the finishing position in superbattle for them instead of their qualifying time (as most of us did not make superbattle).

we need a vote!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

agree with Dave....


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> No problem, we need a list of there final times too. We need there position in finishing....... But It may be a good idea to just add there fastest lap time of the day too. What you guys think?


think showing fastest laps would be good as for days like yesterday shows bit of both dry and wet weather.

or run a fastest lap table as well for what it is just a thought just in case those who do make supperbattle for arguments sake dont get it wright in final at least shows they have it. just a thought!!!!!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> noooo. My fastest lap did not get logged as the transponder was too high in the car
> 
> I did wonder if there should be bonus points for making the superbattle and counting the finishing position in superbattle for them instead of their qualifying time (as most of us did not make superbattle).
> 
> we need a vote!


no i dont think there should be bonus points for making superbattle.

just do a straight table on fastest laps would probably make life earsier regarding who qualified and who didnt as you said some may not qualify so in the end it will ultimately be the fastest laps before superbattle and then ye do finishing in the superbattle.

if you dont make superbattle you will still have come somewhere in the table there fore collecting your points as per normal.

would i be correct in saying that you would have come 4th in this case then.
not sure who all went in final. giving you 6points


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

fastest lap seems fair to me then.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

you liking them 6 points :chuckle:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

do I get a point for effort?!?!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

go on then seing as you were snowed in :chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok I done it quickly...................

Good idea, extra point for superbattle. I will have to adjust the table slightly for a points area. I have entered the fastest lap time of the day (I think thats best) if anyones times are wrong please pm me. then the position on the left.

Have a look anymore ideas welcome. 

Got lots to do right now I will update the thing later, with a points area and a points description below.

Hows that Skyline racers??? I have entered myself although I was in a standard EVO, but the GTR will be back on track soon.

TIME ATTACK 2008 - NISSAN SKYLINE LEADERBOARD


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Any good having a best trap speed somewhere?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

arghghggh....I want my car back!

especially for knockhill.....that's the one I know!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Ok I done it quickly...................
> 
> Good idea, extra point for superbattle. I will have to adjust the table slightly for a points area. I have entered the fastest lap time of the day (I think thats best) if anyones times are wrong please pm me. then the position on the left.
> 
> ...


Personally I think that the drivers who made superbattle deserve and extra point for going out in crap conditions


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

ach wheesht....try living up here...that's just normal conditions!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Fee Muir said:


> ach wheesht....try living up here...that's just normal conditions!


yes I know. Could do with some new sticky 888's for the dry but I will not bother for Knockhill. Might get some snow tyes instead:chuckle:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Ok I done it quickly...................
> 
> Good idea, extra point for superbattle. I will have to adjust the table slightly for a points area. I have entered the fastest lap time of the day (I think thats best) if anyones times are wrong please pm me. then the position on the left.
> 
> ...


My only comment is you may want to spell Rons name correctly  looks good other than my name having DNR next to it


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

You have missed me off the list :squintdan 

#59 John Begley / R32 GTR, 1:26.467



ps. dont think Donny was a one off, I will be back (spoken in true Arnie style :chuckle: )


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed my car will return for silverstone ......


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

ok guys, I have changed the leaderboard. See what you think.

I need all of your fastest times?

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


anymore ideas or anyone else missing of here let me know! Once we get the table working how we like, we can start a new thread!

TABLE FOUND HERE >>>> TIME ATTACK 2008 - NISSAN SKYLINE LEADERBOARD


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

oooh im legs 11! otherwise known as last  damn my surname beginning with a W


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

what was your fastest time?

that can count for points


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

my fastest time was DNR....as i wasnt there. I also wont be at knockhill, so i shall consolidate my place!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could you not stick each drivers fastest time up George even if they made the final or not?






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I also didn't run at donny and won't be at knockhill or silverstone, deffinitly not the best start to an event!

Neil


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Could you not stick each drivers fastest time up George even if they made the final or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thats what I plan to do, but whats everyones fastest time?

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

neilo said:


> I also didn't run at donny and won't be at knockhill or silverstone, deffinitly not the best start to an event!
> 
> Neil


I know how you feel, at least I got a stand in car for Donny, but I am trying to get car finished for KH, there is allot to do though  
So will you get to do the last 3 events?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -




how that mate ?


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Spot on mate! 

Just need everyone else to put there fastest time in now!

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Wasn't this done a few weeks ago or did I dream it?:runaway: :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Just need everyone else to put there fastest time in now!

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1:18.884 sec
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Just need everyone else to put there fastest time in now!

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1:18.884 sec
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - DNR
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

George are you running in Pro now??


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1:18.884 sec
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1:27.946 sec
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - DNR
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

1 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 
2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1:18.884 sec
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 1:23.300 sec
5 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1:27.946 sec
6 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - DNR
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - 
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

1 2 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1:18.884 sec
2 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 1:18.944 sec
3 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 1:20.559 sec
4 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 1:23.300 sec
5 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1:26.476 sec
6 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1:27.946 sec
7 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 1:28.399 sec
8 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 1:32.655 sec
9 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - DNR
10 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - DNR
11 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR - DNR


seen as you lot are so Lazy :bowdown1: 




Smokey n:smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

any predictions for this weekend? Round2, Knockhill


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i know one thing for certain, a DNR will apear next to my name....

damn im good at these prediction things!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My money's on Shane & Fee in Club Class. :clap: But I've been wrong before.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

just had a wee text from Fee.

In a practice trackday/session on Sat, not timed

Shane did a 56, and some other dude (dont know who) did a 54 in another R32. That is miles better than last years dry times


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

only got info on 3 cars so far 

Times from practice session.

Shane - 57.3
Fee - 59.42
Dave W - 59.59


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Times from practice session.

Mark Biggers - 56.717 speed 121.4mph
Shane Smith - 57.302 speed 119.6mph
Julian Lycett - 58.877 speed 117.5mph
Fee Muir - 59.42 speed 110.9mph 
Dave Wilkins - 59.591 speed 114.5mph
Paul West - 1:04.123 speed 105.7mph
Gordon Wright - 1:05.479 speed 102.9mph


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

good going so far then


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Skyline Qualy Times*

Live update from Knockhill - Time Attack for the Skylines... from CLUB CHALLENGE Super Battle Qualifying:

Mark Biggers 56.147 R32
Shane Smith 57.084
Dave Wilkins 59.204
Fee Muir 59.570
Paul West R33 103.165

Super Battle on a bit later.


Cheers

Andy


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i think Fee is gutted she missed the Final cut by 3 or 4 spaces 

She said she was sure she'd done a 58 on the fresher tyres in the Qualifying :/

awww well  

Think Dave was 1 place above. By the looks of those times they were pretty even all day


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

Listerofsmeg said:


> i know one thing for certain, a DNR will apear next to my name....
> 
> damn im good at these prediction things!!!


PMSL

for now mate. lets wait for the future


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Just had a quick call from Shane, he finished 4th in the final 

He said to say a big thanks to the lads from the Skyline Owners Club who lent him some parts off their own Skylines, well done lads.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

http://www.tsl-timing.com/attack/2008/82070.pdf


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Adam, Fee was going really well, car looked planted through the corners. Got a cpl of pics but video aint great. Spoke briefly to Dave and Shane as well, was a good day all round. :thumbsup: 

Charlie.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, pretty disappointed that I didn't get in the final...but hey ho

It was a good day, and the car is still working for silverstone which is always a bonus!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Fee Muir said:


> Yeah, pretty disappointed that I didn't get in the final...but hey ho
> 
> It was a good day, and the car is still working for silverstone which is always a bonus!


Absolutely awesome track. My cars handling could be better and a 5k+ misfire stopped play in the qualifying:bawling: Hopefully will make Silverstone. 
The gauntlets back down miss Muir:thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 56.075 sec (4th)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 56.484 sec (7th)
3. 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR -
5. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR -
6. 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - N/A
7. 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - N/A
8. 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
9. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - DNR
10. 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - N/A
11. 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Was nice to see the cars run but sadly due to prior commitments could only spend a few hours in the morning trackside.

Nice to put some faces to names and say hello to some old friends.

Looking forward to next year.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 56.075 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 56.484 sec (7th in superbattle)
3. 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 59.204 (20th in qualifying)
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 
6. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR -
7. 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
... 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - DNR
... 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - DNR
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - DNR
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR - DNR

Well done Shane and Mark for being near the top as usual and flying the flag in the superbattle final:clap: 

Thanks for the videos Fee and Adam. They really helped.

Really pleased you were pleased with your result Paul:thumbsup:

Sorry to see state of your car Julian and glad to be of help with the wheels. We all seem to be lending out bits to help each other out now  

I did not speak to Gordon but presume there was a problem with the car?

Lastly thanks for the power steering belt Shane. I will carry a spare in future.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 56.075 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 56.484 sec (7th in superbattle)
3. 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 59.204 (20th in qualifying)
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 59.420 (22nd in qualifying)
6. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR -
7. 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 
... 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - DNR
... 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - DNR
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - DNR
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR - DNR


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

oooooooof


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Lastly thanks for the power steering belt Shane. I will carry a spare in future.


glad i could help dude would have been shit to not run due to belt.

Julien truely sorry to hear about car hopefully it aint too bad and you will be up and running soon.

really good to see everyone again and have usual banter 

from me 
i would like to give an ABSOLUTELY MASSIVE THANKS :thumbsup: 
to the lads in scotland from csd-japspec and scotishgirl for being there to point us in right direction for there assistance. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: if it wasnt for them would have been a non runner due to signal amplifier going down. they allowed us to strip there car on stand  

THANKS ONCE AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

after seeing that picture.
are you ok julien hope your ok.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

jesus yeah, i hope that looks a lot worse that it was....


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Well if he's feeling ok, I'm certainly feeling his pain for him!
I'm not cut out for all this manual labour

Once the funds are ready to get the power up, our next upgrade is definitely going to be hydraulic jacks!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

What a superb day!
Am loving the Skyline experience!      

Goal was to beat my previous time which was a 1:10 in practice last year with a slower timed run in the wet.
I got a 1:03.1 in my final lap in qualifying yesterday as I got slowly faster throughout the day. Am chuffed to bits with that! 

I really can't see how I can go much faster with what I have now as I'm seeing limitations in the car setup due to weight and the lag. Only weight saving is no back seats, but I have added a steel rollbar set and bigger wheels so its probably pretty near std weight.:nervous: 
I could go the whole race mode and strip it but at the end of the day I like to use it on the road with kids in the back so it's always going to be a compromise.

Great to catch up with everyone and especially nice to see Fee out enjoying herself after the events of the last few months. 

See you all at Silverstone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee mentioned that you said her brake lights sometimes didnt work :O I can see that being interesting if your just using the person in front as a braking indicator!

I'll have to have a look into that when i get home.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Fee mentioned that you said her brake lights sometimes didnt work :O I can see that being interesting if your just using the person in front as a braking indicator!
> 
> I'll have to have a look into that when i get home.


I noticed it after tucking in for the first turn. Others I followed were braking pretty hard from the pit exit so I was watching for the lights but didn't see any. They worked ok for scotsman though.
Could have been just lifting off for the first bend but at the speed we were moving I wouldn't have thought so .:nervous:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

No, I think my sister said that sometimes they weren't working
She only noticed during the qualifying though, so didn't bother having a look since I wasn't going back out

There are a few loose wires in the boot from the EDFC's which I cable-tied together in the morning, so may have caught the wire or something

I definitely do brake after the pit straight!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> I definitely do brake after the pit straight!


 
I tried keeping up with you hoping the local knowledge would help.....but after that corner I thought I would end up killing myself if I tried as I closed on you pretty quick and got all sorts of sideways standing on the brakes late thinking you just lifted for it.   

Think I realised my car doesn't do real quick changes of direction yesterday.
It needs to loose a big heap of weight before trying that track again! 

Fantastic track and well worth the trip if anyones thinking of it. Been there twice now and loved every minute of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

our GTR was weighed at 1420kg..... not that light!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> our GTR was weighed at 1420kg..... not that light!


How light can you get a 32 if you really try? And I wonder how heavy a stripped 33 could be in comparison??
Am going to get mine weighed soon. Will be interesting to see how much I could shed if it went on a diet.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

id like to get my 33 down to that!! its currently 1480


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

FYI to get it to even that i have ditched the following:

Air con
Rear seats
All rear trim
Rear speakers
Rear wiper and motor
All seatbelts
Boot trim
Spare wheel
Jack and bracket
Roof trim
Carpet
Race battery

Although i have got a 7 point cage in there which added roughly 30kgs back....

Since i weighed it at 1480 (with 1/4 tank incidentally), i have also removed the large black metal piece from the boot in front of the battery, changes my seats for 2 x cobra suzuka S buckets, fitted a large carbon wing in place of the oem spoiler (saves about 8kgs there), and fitted an FRP bonnet. So im hoping to be down to the 1450 before i attack it with a grinder at the weekend...


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Adam, the brake lights were working as far as I could see anyway, the light to the right of the rear plate was lit up as well?
There are a cpl of vids here but not great quality. 

YouTube - Time Attack and EDC at Knockhill

Charlie.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

fog light.

sounds like a wee wiring issue somewhere. cheers 

just loading the vid now


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

nice footage there Chas  :thumbsup: 
you got any of us all going through seat curves is it, cannot remember the names at moment.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats a good one Shane !!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

hockey-boy said:


> nice footage there Chas  :thumbsup:
> you got any of us all going through seat curves is it, cannot remember the names at moment.


Sorry Shane that was all I got, spent most time running between drifting section and hairpin. New camera didn't help, lol, plenty vid of my trainers.

Charlie.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> oooooooof


Grr why did I move around to Butchers when that happened,I was standing about 15 feet to the left of where he crashed, always the case


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

when are the official pics getting published?


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> when are the official pics getting published?


Ill have them later tonight/tomorrow, should have been last night but 'Murphys Law' dictated that my DSL line should fail :sadwavey: :bawling: :shy:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

quite a few pics up on here as well

Strathycruise - The Scottish Modified Car & Cruise Scene Online


----------



## bigc82 (May 25, 2008)

hockey-boy said:


> glad i could help dude would have been shit to not run due to belt.
> 
> Julien truely sorry to hear about car hopefully it aint too bad and you will be up and running soon.
> 
> ...



Shane was our pleasure bud and you have my no. If ur ever up this way and find urself stuck. Give us a shout we have 4 32's in stock! from Near standard to our 700bhp Demo car. So am sure we can accomodate you!

See you Next week @ silverstone! As we'll down to see the drifting

Cheers Chris


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

George - have you updated your wee table?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

especially as the nex round is just around the corner.....

predictions?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> George - have you updated your wee table?


No I need to do it though Adam, I need Smokey to add the times on here again like last time and I will update the whole thing.



"Go on then Sccchhhmokey get ya finger out, and thats a big 10 / 4 breaker!"


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 56.075 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 56.484 sec (7th in superbattle)
3. 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 58.887 (in practice)
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 59.204 (20th in qualifying)
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 59.570 (22nd in qualifying)
6. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1,03.165 (38th in qualifying)
7. 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 1,05.479
... 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - DNR
... 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - DNR
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - DNR
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR - DNR

the results were a couple of pages back.

have added Pauls and juliens but they needs to check if its his best lap.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
Thanks Shane.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fee's best was a 59.420 in practice.

Silverstone: I predict Mark and Shane to be up at the top again if its dry


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 56.075 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR - 56.484 sec (7th in superbattle)
3. 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR - 58.887 (in practice)
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 59.204 (20th in qualifying)
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 59.420 (in practice 22nd in qualifying)
6. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1,03.165 (38th in qualifying)
7. 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS - 1,05.479
... 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - DNR
... 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - DNR
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR - DNR
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR - DNR

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Forecast is for a wet weekend


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

oh no wait, it has changed since yesterday!
It's looking dry now for Sunday!
I'm sure it will change again


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

and again


and then im sure it will be all seasons in one day:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Good luck to everyone for Sunday.

I need to put some road miles on my new front brakes, so I might turn up. Is there a club stand or anything?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ignore me, just remembered the JTS thread. lol


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

what did you say about not needing to wear one to be one


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

silverstone round 3

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1,03.74 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR -
3. 35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR -
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR -
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR -
6. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 
7. 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS -
8. 59 John Begley / R32 GTR -
9. 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR -
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR -
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wahay!!! Brilliant result Shane  
So is the totla results? Was it all Skylines?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Great result Shane :thumbsup: & great to see the list full of skylines


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are the results from qualifying

http://www.tsl-timing.com/attack/2008/82270.pdf



Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

silverstone round 3

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1,03.74 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR -1,04.37 sec (7th in superbattle)
3. 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1,07.86 sec
4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 1,08.67 sec
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR -1.09.012 sec
6. 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 1.09.537 sec
7. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1,10.05 sec
... 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS -DNR
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR -
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -
...35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR -


That's the best I can do, I did see Julian's blue R32 but cant find his time's.

Had a bloody great day again but need to send the transponder back(left it in the car :chairshot )




Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 
Huge well done to everyone there and especially Shane and Mark!:thumbsup: 

That first corner!:nervous: 

Had a great time. Beat my previous best by 5 seconds so job done. Would have loved to crack into the 1:09's and missed it by 5/1000's.:chairshot 
The track suited me a bit better as its a big power circuit and datalogs showed hitting speeds of 125+ on the straights. I only had one set of 888's and found they were shot by the final session so spent the session doing drifter impressions round the corners! 
It's good as I'm getting to grips with the car and how it reacts when pushed so am slowly building my confidence. Just need to be a bit braver. Car's got it in it...its all down to the driver now.:nervous:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

It was a really good day.

The warm up was pretty scary....didn't have a clue where the track went and only got 3 laps in

I did one of the public sessions, which helped suss out the track a bit better.
The car felt really good during the practice, and I was so chuffed with my 2nd place.
Unfortunately it just wasn't feeling right during the qualifying. I kept getting fuel surge on the last sweeping corner before the pit straight so couldn't get the power down early. At first I thought I had blown the car up with the noise it was making! Went in for some more fuel, but it didn't seem to help at all...obviously not enough
Got an oil leak as well, so we dropped it at the garage on the way home to get checked over....hopefully it's nothing too serious.

Made it home for 3.30am....I feel like a total zombie now!!!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Fee the car looked like it was going well. I was the one in the white r32 on the public session. Your car goes well. I couldn't get my car to scrub enough speed off into the corners. Well done on your result.

Well done to everyone else. I spoke to a few of you trying to get some wd40 and grease. lol


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Ah right

What sort of power is your car running? It was pretty much even on the straights


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

around the 600 mark. I couldn't keep up with you in the braking zones as the r33 brembos just faded away on every corner. I was having to brake really early and even then i couldn't get the speed off . lol 

I got some pics of us on the last bend.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

even on the straights :| Fee has 393 bhp 

Your car did look and sound good fast/though.... 

edited the table to include fastest laps.... Fee did her fastest in practice (again LOL )

1. 19 Shane Smith /R32 GTR - 1,03.74 sec (4th in superbattle)
2. 30 Mark Biggers / R32 GTR -1,04.37 sec (7th in superbattle)
3. 59 John Begley / R32 GTR - 1,07.86 sec
4. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR -1.08.336 sec (2nd in GrpB practice, 30th Overall in qualifying)
5. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 1,08.67 sec
6. 34 Tony Marzetti / R34 GTR - 1.09.537 sec
7. 14 Paul West / R33 GTR - 1,10.05 sec
... 45 Gordon Wright / R33 GTS -DNR
... 25 Neil Oldham / R34 GTR -
... 29 Neil Wrenn / R33 GTR -
...35 Julian Lycett / R32 GTR -


You can see by the trap speeds thatr some of the other cars in GroupB were running a hell of a lot more power than you Fee 

The guy in 3rd was 10mph faster where ever its measured.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Fee,
How much fuel were you running in the tank?
I ask this as I had the same problem last year which cost me the win. Unless you have a swirl pot then you want to be running half a tank.


Madden,
I use Brembos on my 32, it's going to be interesting to see how they work with less weight and more power. I am using performance friction discs & pads and my brakes were perfect all last season. I recommend getting them over the grex tbh!

Big well done to Shane again so close buddy  well done to everyone.

Unfortunately our Drift R32 suffered a boost problem in the qualifiers of EDC and was unable to get a top 16 finish, at least our driver James Russell got to run and got a feel of the track as it was a first for him. 

We are happy with Baz's finish in the EVO 7RS another 2nd place & he gets the fastest EVO trophy too. He has got more silverware than me now :chairshot I must get the car ready from Snet :thumbsup:


George


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

We were at just under half a tank!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I will get those performance friction jobbies then. I was on stock discs and unknown pads.

Yea i thought Fee was a round the 400bhp mark. Show's what a good driver can do  I was slighly gaining on the striaghts but Fee was carrying alot more speed through corners then me. Got the bug now. Want to do TA next year but it costs alot of money.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Madden said:


> I will get those performance friction jobbies then. I was on stock discs and unknown pads.
> 
> Yea i thought Fee was a round the 400bhp mark. Show's what a good driver can do  I was slighly gaining on the striaghts but Fee was carrying alot more speed through corners then me. Got the bug now. Want to do TA next year but it costs alot of money.


Get a few more track days in this year Jamie :thumbsup: . I have notice as this is my 1st year in TA how bloody good the drivers are and how much more experienced they are than me, I am getting more comfortable each outing and gaining more confidence with the car. As much as I love drag racing, track driving is a whole new ball game and for me a hell of a lot more fun  

George get your finger out mate, we want to see the DCWIDE GTR giving the Evo's and Scoobies something to be worried about.:thumbsup:


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

George, Whats the cowbay hat all about?? 

Yup, seems to be half a tank is the limit for R32's on that last/first corner. Dave Wilkins had the same with around half a tank. He'd just finished telling me when Fee came into the pits for a top up. We added 10l but it didnt seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

when you do that though you loose some tank pressure  thats what i found anyway.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Cowboy hat  I'd run out of Gel :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

some vids

http://www.trackscotland.co.uk/vid/timeattack/TA_silverstone1.wmv

http://www.trackscotland.co.uk/vid/timeattack/TA_silverstone2.wmv


both vids just short of 80mb


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great vid there mate.

How did you mount the camera as we had to remove our one as it was on a sucker cup but a proper one.

Did you get and vids of when i was with fee?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

we've got a clamp that is secured to the cage

I didn't take any vids in the warm up or public session...I always run out of film space, so decided to save it til the end this time!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

has anyone pics of tarzan yamada from last weekend?

cheers


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok cheer fee.

Just been working out my speed down the striaght before braking. I was in 4th before woodcote and got 5th once before breaking for copse. At 8000rpm in 4th that good for like 150 ish mph :0 Only done it a couple of times as i was nearly going on to the grass where the that evo came off. No wonder i couldn't stop the thing for copse


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Madden said:


> Ok cheer fee.
> 
> Just been working out my speed down the striaght before braking. I was in 4th before woodcote and got 5th once before breaking for copse. At 8000rpm in 4th that good for like 150 ish mph :0 Only done it a couple of times as i was nearly going on to the grass where the that evo came off. No wonder i couldn't stop the thing for copse



lol, one of the main reasons my speedo is still in Km's I aint got a bloody clue how fast I am going  



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Madden said:


> Ok cheer fee.
> 
> Just been working out my speed down the striaght before braking. I was in 4th before woodcote and got 5th once before breaking for copse. At 8000rpm in 4th that good for like 150 ish mph :0 Only done it a couple of times as i was nearly going on to the grass where the that evo came off. No wonder i couldn't stop the thing for copse


what were your lap times ?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I really wanna compete in this next year, how do I do it? Is there a website which tells you all the info?

Well done all you chaps, and photos/vids look great  :thumbsup:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> I really wanna compete in this next year, how do I do it? Is there a website which tells you all the info?
> 
> Well done all you chaps, and photos/vids look great  :thumbsup:


Welcome - Time Attack UK


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Fee for beating me especially as you did it in practice:bowdown1: 
I had just over half a tank (about 15 litres more than in practice when I did not have the problem). Would have been in the 1.07's without the problem but still not good enough:chairshot 
GT wing for the next round:clap:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Go Dave, Go Dave! :clap: :clap: 

Getting my barge weighed this week.
Can see me on salad leaves and water for next 4 weeks.:nervous:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Just dropped buddy club Paul an email.
Are you doing the trackday the day before Oulton?


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Just dropped buddy club Paul an email.
> Are you doing the trackday the day before Oulton?


Don't think I can as got some work on for a change! If I can make it it will be last minute.
Spent the day there with Andy from GT Alarms a few months back when I wrecked my box the first time. Awesome track that. Really looking forward to that one. 

Just concentrate on the track and don't look about too much. The walls are scary close, and if you end up in the lake your really are trying far too hard!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I tend to keep it on the black stuff (Steve Riches taught me that!!)
Craig Winstanley (V8 RX7) recommended the wing. He said it was really needed for high speed cornering at Oulton, not that I will be doing any:chuckle:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Dave: Fee booked on to Oulton today.... And I mailed Paul earlier and have a price etc  We'll have to see what the budget is like.... i spent 500 on feckin fuel at the weekend LOL :O

Have you binned the front crash bar from yours dave? I'm contemplating attacking the front and rear with a hole saw.

Car has been given the all clear after its mysterious oil pissing its pants problem :S No idea where it came from or why.... Will pick it up again next week and get it on track to test


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> Have you binned the front crash bar from yours dave? I'm contemplating attacking the front and rear with a hole saw.


no!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Car has been given the all clear after its mysterious oil pissing its pants problem :S No idea where it came from or why.... Will pick it up again next week and get it on track to test


That's good news.
Mine threw a load out in warmup but that was due to dipstick blowing out. Little bit seems to go an awfull long way!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

tpw said:


> Mine threw a load out in warmup but that was due to dipstick blowing out. Little bit seems to go an awfull long way!


It also happens if they are not pushed home too, thats proberbly what the problem was adam.




> dave Wilkins GT wing for the next round


I told you to go for one of them at Donny! :clap:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> no!


I am so glad you said that!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

GeorgeGTR said:


> It also happens if they are not pushed home too, thats proberbly what the problem was adam.
> 
> I told you to go for one of them at Donny! :clap:



My dipstick blew out last year as the engine was breathing out of every orifice but they do get worn and get loose so hopefully yours is doing that:nervous: 

I have been trying to avoid a wing as I do not really like them but it looks like I have no choice now


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

thats what you said to me last time. 

Get on with it, you will notice the differance


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Just waiting for an email from Paul Hughes


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> GT wing for the next round:clap:


in all honesty i dont see the need.
i havent even started to wind mine up yet is still on a very low setting if anything i think its set too low as its probably trying lift car as the underside shows more than top.

only reason i have it on mine is i have carbon skin boot otherwise i would have run with standard one and honestly dont see a need for it yet.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

There is always a possibility that I was the last one to check the oil and didn't put the dipstick back in properly (I have a tendency to do that)
I don't think that's something we checked!

Adam was sure it was coming from the back passenger side of the engine though

Ach...it's been checked and nothing found....that's fine with me!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup, it was looking like it had come from the turbo area.... not the dipstick side.

That pic of G19 GTR and B12 GTR is great  They really will be twins if they get the same wing LOL


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I think ours will look like the spas twin though :lol:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

To answer Shanes question, I removed the standard and replaced it with the carbon N1 to save weight. The backend was unstable down craners in April and I presume it was that.
Quite a few people have warned me that I will suffer as a rsult of the loss in downforce (depending on speed of the car of course) without a decent wing. 
Plus. Adam/Fee and I are trying to make our cars look like twins:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> no!


Dave, Is that a no, dont do it because its unwise, or because it'll make is lighter and hopefully quicker?

Fee is being a bampot and not letting me rip out a fair amount of weight  Heaters, HICAS, metal LOL

I'll take it to a weigh bridge in the near future as it would roll out a pit garage... that should give us a better indacation. I hope its in the 1300's now. 1380-1390kg maybe.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I don't want to go too mad on the weight loss and the no meant no I have not.
My mate keeps telling me to remove the electric windows, central locking and glass and use lexan for a start.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off nice to meet you on Sunday Dave :thumbsup: , have you fitted a rear diff to your car ? I think that is next on the list for the Taisan, was unable to put power down on the exits, the rear end kept breaking traction. So might have a GT wing as well, although like you I am not a big fan of them.








Smokey


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Likewise John:thumbsup: 
I have an OS giken diff which replaced a worn diff and made a big difference and gave me lots of confidence when applying the power. Just need to carry more corner speed:nervous:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

does anyone have an aftermarket front diff fitted? my car will have a cusco 1.5way front but stock rear....makes me wonder about rear diffs hearing you're thoughts.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

our rear diff needs a re-fresh.... its not too hot at tight corners on power. Just spins up the inside rear.

Standard diffs front and rear for Fee


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I put a front and rear diff in the whistely job Neil, different ratios though.
1.5 front and 1.8 rear. more of a drag setup.
I got them from Ben Linney @ GT Culture, ATS carbon jobs. Not harsh like the normal diffs but very efective once given some stick






Smokey


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> To answer Shanes question, I removed the standard and replaced it with the carbon N1 to save weight. The backend was unstable down craners in April and I presume it was that.
> Quite a few people have warned me that I will suffer as a rsult of the loss in downforce (depending on speed of the car of course) without a decent wing.
> Plus. Adam/Fee and I are trying to make our cars look like twins:thumbsup:


in all honesty dave it sounds like suspension to me and would be happy to show you what i mean next time we are at donnington.

is like this weekend when i came out of luffield on to the main straight my back end was unstable and i adjusted the rear suspension and it made the rear more stable.

i have been having a few discussions with a few good friends on here that i do trackdays with and one of the biggest things i have been saying is learn how to use the suspension most people buy suspension and put it on car and thats it.

i was one of them it is only recently that i started to use mine after spending time with Colin at CATDT and Mark at ABBEY that i started to understand what was going on and why.
when we went to nurburg recently i messed with suspension on my 34 and it was a totally different car round the ring.

with regards to weight saving i would honestly decide whether its a 100% track car or your daily driver etc.

i would use my 34 for time attack but not strip a thing out of it. i know i wouldnt be any where near the top with it in full trim but i dont want to strip it.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Strip it and stop been a big puff !


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Strip it and stop been a big puff !


HAHAHAHAHA. I think if your going to try and get the best times out of your car, you have to strip it of everything that it doesnt need on a track. :clap:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

hockey-boy said:


> in all honesty dave it sounds like suspension to me and would be happy to show you what i mean next time we are at donnington.
> 
> is like this weekend when i came out of luffield on to the main straight my back end was unstable and i adjusted the rear suspension and it made the rear more stable.
> 
> ...



Appreciate that Shane. I don't profess to know what I am really doing!!
Track car now, forget the road! Agree the suspension needs tweaking and maybe I am setting the car to hard at the rear. I have a whole day at oulton to remedy. I try not to bother you as you look like you have enough to do on the day itself!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I set the rear to there softest settings Dave and still had the back axle step out. We did however disconect the rear ARB, i ran my fastest lap like this but was getting used to the track so not too sure if it made a massive difference.









Smokey


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. I think if your going to try and get the best times out of your car, you have to strip it of everything that it doesnt need on a track. :clap:



Absolutley. Am having this dilema now.
I want to go quicker but know the cars going to end up a bare shell and it's not what I want deep down.
I drove a stripped track prepped 32 with fuel cell, plastic windows, 1 seat the lot a few weeks back. Was only on mild mods making about 400bhp but my god was it rapido! Came in at about 1350kg. Made me realise how compromised I am with mine at the moment. 300+kg makes a hell of a lot of difference.

Smokey - Regarding the diffs shouldn't you be running same ratio's front and back or am I being thick and missing something? Am normally used to one driven set of wheels.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Appreciate that Shane. I don't profess to know what I am really doing!!
> Track car now, forget the road! Agree the suspension needs tweaking and maybe I am setting the car to hard at the rear. I have a whole day at oulton to remedy. I try not to bother you as you look like you have enough to do on the day itself!


I would honestly say before going and spending an abolute fortune on big wing etc go spend time with someone like Colin and get the most out the car before stripping and crossing that line with car. 
i spoke to paul on sunday about similar thing as there is more time to come out your car's before you start stripping it. 
Paul saw me and colin find time in me and the car.
spend the time and money with someone like him to let him show you what the car and the suspension can and cannot do.

i have said to colin i would gladly take my car to milbrook for him to spend time with some of lads and show them how much setup can affect a GTR as they are that heavy but we are never going to get away from that so we need to learn to know how to get the best out of them with setup.

i spent half day with him on suspension got a good understanding and took it from there.

and i do believe that people wont compete at top of club class unless they know how to setup a gtr and have more than 600+ BHP. (just my honest oppinion)


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I just need another 200bhp then!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

if you feel car is setup spot on at different circuits and you are doing everything you can yep

not being funny with that statement just trying to help as i have gone through loads over last few months.

everyone saw where i was last year and i have gone and spent time with colin at CATDT, changed suspension what abbey felt was best still running the same engine and am running just over 500BHP. and i am still finding time with the car.
but to keep up with some of the top cars people are going to need the whole package not just a stripped car.

you are going to need 600+ to try be on par with others for power to weight ratio but still going to need to be able to use it.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

people like Andy, Barrie, Sam, Kev who are the top of the pack are driving outstandingly this year but are all as fast down straights as they are through the corners so it isnt disrespect when i saw what i say it the way i see it i have seen them all pull away from me after we come out the corners.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Shane, a couple of times you were behind me going into maggots and i pulled a couple of car lengths on you down the national straight, can i ask a genuine question, were you flat out down there or only part throttle?

Just curious, as i was genuingley expecting you to come past me down there.

Steven


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

if you were in front when i was doing a hot lap then yes i was as i was full throttle on a hot lap.

i did run some part throttle whilst getting my head in gear for a hot lap and some times was semi on it by letting off on the throttle to give me the gap ready to run a hot lap.

you in number 6 Subaru


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Yep, number 6. Was just curious Shane, its always difficult to tell where you are gaining or losing time.

I know i was losing huge amounts through luffield, woodcote and copse

Steven


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Ach, there's always room for improvement....at the moment the suspension on the car feels pretty good, I've been told to have a play around with it at the test day at Oulton because we've just taken the edfcs off
the brakes feel damn good too
The main thing we're lacking at the moment is power....I've just asked my work if they fancy buying me a new ECU....we'll see how that goes!

The other main area to be improved is me!
I know that my main problem is coasting....I never go straight from the accelerator to the brake approaching corners, which alone will be loosing me heaps of time
I know I'm doing it, but just can't stop it, and then I watch back on the vids and shout at myself!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

P20SPD said:


> Yep, number 6. Was just curious Shane, its always difficult to tell where you are gaining or losing time.
> 
> I know i was losing huge amounts through luffield, woodcote and copse
> 
> Steven


i do think its one of those areas where you have just got to go out and do what you can / have to as you never really know when someone is on it 100%

sometimes i have been 85-90% and you would think i was going for it but its 2-3 seconds slower not 10 and thats where it can be deceiving i think.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> Ach, there's always room for improvement....at the moment the suspension on the car feels pretty good, I've been told to have a play around with it at the test day at Oulton because we've just taken the edfcs off
> the brakes feel damn good too
> The main thing we're lacking at the moment is power....I've just asked my work if they fancy buying me a new ECU....we'll see how that goes!
> 
> ...


the thing with the suspension is it comes to light the faster you go, 
a setting on car can be good for arguments sake for a 1.07 lap at silverstone car could feel mint but the minute you try the 1.05 it wont happen and you have to know what to do.

i do the same with the accelator and brake colin has mentioned it a few times to me as its visible on our telemetry


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

True, i was giving 100% most of the time on Sunday, i just couldnt make the damn thing go round luffield, woodcote or copse with any confidence.

Last year i was taking both woodcote and copse a minimum of 10mph quicker than i was this year, without any hint of lifting off. This year it felt like i was balancing the throttle for an eternity waiting for the car to grip!

See you at Oulton


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

I struggled with cronic understeer at silverstone 

about suspension - i use differant settings at every circuit - then tweek them on the day depending on what the car is doing


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Yup, we (Fee) do need work on the car setup, but Fee seems to like it as is. There is a lot of room for her to learn though, and the main problem for now is getting her to describe what the car is doing, with that she may then learn what to do to rectify.

We need to lower the front, add more neg camber to the front, and then get it corner weighted as a start.

I think Fee is feeling it a bit gutless on the straights though, as she says she can keep up/catch others in Club on brakes/corners


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

when i went to milbrook with colin he took me on the handling circuit had me describe to him what car was doing etc amd made me understand not only what the car was doing but how to put it over as well, thats where millbrook is awesome as the handling circuit is designed to make the car do all the thing you dont want it to so you have get it setup to go round there fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Main aim this year guys & gal is to beat these bloody scoobys & EVO's  



oh Shane, 



> that heavy but we are never going to get away from that so we need to learn to know how to get the best out of them with setup.


Oh yes you can :clap:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Main aim this year guys & gal is to beat these bloody scoobys & EVO's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ye if you want to do what your doing.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shane have you fitted a rear diff to your R32 ? if so has it made a big difference?

Cheers



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

is standard nissan parts on mine.

i honestly think people think i have lots of hidden parts on mine with times i run, but we honestly arent.
i still have same 550bhp engine as last year.
we have changed suspension and brakes
i HAD a i short ratio gearbox but took it out and now run box 6 speed box
a few body parts have changed and thats it.

i have spent time with colin learning how to drive it and set it up which millbrook is awesome at.

think you would be better doing what you were planning on doing and spending time with colin in my honest oppinion.

everyone is going on about weight saving, different diffs etc etc etc and i honestly think learn how to drive them with confidence once you can do that :thumbsup: they are awesome cars i am absolutely loving being in mine.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> i HAD a i short ratio gearbox but took it out and now run box 6 speed box


Good job, cause I'm stealing it


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> is standard nissan parts on mine.
> 
> i honestly think people think i have lots of hidden parts on mine with times i run, but we honestly arent.
> i still have same 550bhp engine as last year.
> ...


At the end of the day the best modification to make to a car is yourself...as shane is testiment this year.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

can you just book time at milbrook? as its literally 10 minutes from my door!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> can you just book time at milbrook? as its literally 10 minutes from my door!



No you have to join Neil. If you book with someone like Colin then they can get you on for the day.



Smokey


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

just booking and going on i dont think would do you any favours as you need to know what the circuit's have been designed for and what they are doing at differnet points which helps you learn setup of car.

another person who has been spending time with colin and we havent seen him yet is Neilo in 34 GTR and i am looking forward to him coming to next round hopefully.
i know neilo will be up there when he sorts his issues and comes to play. :thumbsup:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> At the end of the day the best modification to make to a car is yourself...as shane is testiment this year.


Cheers Dude
we still havent acheived what we want yet so still working hard on it.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> can you just book time at milbrook? as its literally 10 minutes from my door!


how you doing with your car you going to be at next round.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

unlikely.....losing the will to live with it tbh...all for the sake of one cam and set of cam buckets..


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> unlikely.....losing the will to live with it tbh...all for the sake of one cam and set of cam buckets..


jezz Neil, get your finger out man.:chairshot There are only three events left this year would be great to have another GTR in the line up.



Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

John, ive chased up and chased up, ive done everything i can.....if parts arent available, then they arent available. Nothing i can do about it


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

just use differnt parts, or make do with something else  There must be a way!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> John, ive chased up and chased up, ive done everything i can.....if parts arent available, then they arent available. Nothing i can do about it


What parts are you still in need of Neil, pm if you want


Smokey


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> just use differnt parts, or make do with something else  There must be a way!!!


Not without compromising, or considerably more expense.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

well good luck with getting car sorted hopefully we have everyone out there soon.

must say is awesome to see all the gtr's out there this year :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Not without compromising, or considerably more expense.


Surely someome on here can help?
We need all the skylines out by the final round. will make a nice photo:thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i will defiitely be at the last 2 rounds, just perhaps ot oulton. 

Ive been busting my balls to make this car good, and i would still like to have some oppty to improve myself as well, especially as i have never driven any of oulton, brads or snetterton.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> especially as i have never driven any of oulton, brads or snetterton.


join the club


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dave are you going to Oulton on the 4th, the day before TA?






Smokey


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> Dave are you going to Oulton on the 4th, the day before TA?
> 
> Smokey



Of course! Would be mad not too. Kev reckons he isn't and will be at a disadvantage but he is bound to qualify low down and then win in the superbattle


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

he's probably attending 25th june trackday instead of day before


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

hmmm. he does seem pretty sharp. Those wins are not coming out of the blue.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

It's his corner cutting, he is covering 100metres less than you guys lmao !!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> It's his corner cutting, he is covering 100metres less than you guys lmao !!!


Cutting cornners, you should know George but not a 100 meters more like 200 kg's  

A couple of videos from the pit wall during the Club Class Super Battle, there's no way Barrie's Evo is 105db :clap: sounds awesome on full chat :thumbsup: 















Smokey


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

it is now - just done the new exhaust today and all ready for oulten


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

up to the top for this weekends action. Round4 at Oulton park on Sat.

Removed a bit more weight from Car #21, its now 1360kg without driver and a wee bit of fuel. Altered the front susp setup, changed all the fluids. Still waiting on our extra silencer turning up though :S

Any predictions for sat? Will George and Shane both be ready in time?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff Adam, will Fee and yourself be there on Friday?

Looks like its going to be a wet weekend  








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Any predictions for sat? Will George and Shane both be ready in time?


that question will be answered tonight 
with quite a few mods mad to car should be interesting


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

We're heading down tomorrow, doing the trackday on Friday
Had a credit for a previous cancelled MSV trackday so thought we may as well use it
I have to try not to break the car though!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

remaining changes all done and tested, she is good to go. 
finishing touches tomorrow and on trailer ready to rock and roll. :squintdan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great news.

Come on the Skylines.


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking forward to kicking all your rings 

Smokey


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Come on the Skylines.



couldnt agree more :thumbsup:  

dont care who gets on that podium from the skylines just as long as someone does  :thumbsup: 

i know the competition has stepped up this year but we had a few podiums last year with ron during the year and then both ron and harry at final. so it would be nice to see a skyline up there this year.

we have made some changes to car that will hopefully give us that bit extra, so fingers crossed.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*quick update*

Well basically my standard bottom end gave up the ghost at silverstone, it had to happen eventually, and i was punishing it. I am now in the process of getting a bundle of parts together to hopefully make a competitive engine for the 2009 season, i hope to be back out before the end of the 2008 season but im not getting my hopes up.
PS cheers for all the help and support this year Ron (RK TUNING)


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> couldnt agree more :thumbsup:
> 
> dont care who gets on that podium from the skylines just as long as someone does  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Totally agree, and there is no reason why not as well. Certainly at snetterton. Id like to think that mine would be "capable" of it anyway.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

club:

Shane Smith - 1:32.809 F
Mark Biggers - 1:33.769 F
Julian Lycett - 1:38.624 Q
Dave Wilkins - 1:41.467 Q
Fee Muir - 1:41.654 Q
Paul West - 1:43.839 Q
John Begley - 1:45.662 Q
Gordon Wright - 2:14.590 W


F = Final, Q = Qualifying and W = warmup

Fee was doing well in the wet I think  2nd in grpB for warm up, 5th for practice and 6th in Q. GroupA is just too damn fast though :/


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Pro :

RK - 1:32.795


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

who was updating the Skyline only points table again?


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Fee was doing well in the wet I think  2nd in grpB for warm up, 5th for practice and 6th in Q. GroupA is just too damn fast though :/


I was ever so impressed with the wet times. Never driven so on the edge in my life! Car was pretty stable in the rain but as soon as a dry line appeared it became really slippery! still managed to stay 2 seconds behind Fee :clap: (7th in practice) and was hoping for rain in qualifying as it becomes a bit more of a leveller.:nervous: 

Think everyone did really well not to fall off the track. :clap:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, I much preferred the wet for some reason!
Goddam Dave beating me by 0.2 of a second AGAIN!
I'll get you at the next round!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

spot any trends ????

Round 2

4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 59.204
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR - 59.420

Round 3

4. 31 Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 1:08.67
5. 21 Fiona Muir / R32 GTR -1:09.012

Round 4

4. Dave Wilkins / R32 GTR - 1:41.467
5. Fee Muir / R32 GTR - 1:41.654


Always 4th and 5th in the Skyline table.... 

Dave: How much power do we need to match yours (ours is just shy of 400bhp)? How much weight does yours need to lose to match ours? Fee said she could feel a difference in the straight line power of yours.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> spot any trends ????
> 
> Round 2
> 
> ...


lol @ trends

Mine is around 500 bhp but you seem to be running about 100 kg less than me. Swings and roundabouts. Still think there is more to come from car and myself:nervous: 
Personally Fee breaks a trend in lady drivers and is very competant especially in the wet. She needs to go for a ride with my wife 
Looking forward to the next round. No practice for either of us! Better get watching some videos. Let me know if you want the track guide posting?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I will be heading to Brands on Wednesday next week for a little bit of practice anyone else going?










Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Time to ressurect this? Brands is on sunday, the weather looks like it may hold up after all....


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

How did you guys get on yesterday, any unofficial times?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

your not allowed to time on a trackday steven, you should know that


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

PMSL, cheers for the videos


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

bingo 

good job i didnt post any of the "fast" ones then


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

If the weather turns out as it is looking, then a 56 should do it on Sunday









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

think positively people!! no-one wants to see a washout.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

so do we have a definitive list of skyline runners for sunday?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm out 

Wish I was going


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> think positively people!! no-one wants to see a washout.



We will be fine.:thumbsup:
There is drag racing on and it's like a magnet to rainclouds so we should escape.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

tpw said:


> We will be fine.:thumbsup:
> There is drag racing on and it's like a magnet to rainclouds so we should escape.



:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

looking at it its not looking too bad currently, if it suggests light showers thats fine, as it burns off the track pretty quickly anyway. Theres certainly no suggestion that the rain that is due will be particularly heavy anyway


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Fee Muir said:


> I'm out
> Wish I was going


you and Adam have been a bit quiet recently. I have not seen a reason for you missing a round and not letting me beat you a fraction of a second again:thumbsup: And we had a pit garage together:thumbsup:



Listerofsmeg said:


> so do we have a definitive list of skyline runners for sunday?


There is a new name on the list for this round, an R32 GTR - James Bradley. Anyone know who this is?

Anyway runners in pro are :

Shane Smith 
Mark Biggars
Julian Lycett
Paul West
Neil Oldham
Neil Wrenn
Dave Wilkins
Gordon Wright
John Begley
Lisa Diamond
James Bradley

Ron and Darren in pro (is Darren's car fixed now?) 

Quite a lot of skylines


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

James Bradey = JEB, i believe. Im not sure is Neil O is running? but either way, a nice number  lets get a few of them in the final!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

looking forward to sunday, just hoping the weather holds out! am in club class tho not pro


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm away with work... fee has to be in edinburgh tomorrow, its a hell of a drive just for her etc etc... a few reasons, but the car is still working, dont worry about that :O

I'd just drive all the way down over night straight on track then all the way home if i was her :lol: but i think she has more brains or sense than me.

Fee - dont be gay! you can still do it!!!

Lisa - I think Fee was looking forward to seeing how she did against you. She can only guestimate now (normally top5 grpB OR a fraction of a second behind Dave)


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

lol, seeing as I havent driven the car on the track for over a year, and this year have only driven it to run in, had to change the exhaust as the one on there was too noisy and the new one is now too restrictive, I dont think she would have had a single worry!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> And we had a pit garage together:thumbsup:



Sorry Dave but you will have to put up with me :chuckle:








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

bugger off 

you boys & girls have got wet tyres hav'nt you




tpw said:


> We will be fine.:thumbsup:
> There is drag racing on and it's like a magnet to rainclouds so we should escape.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

start again. I was a bit busy at work yesterday!

CLUB CLASS

Shane Smith 
Mark Biggars
Julian Lycett
Paul West
Neil Oldham
Neil Wrenn
Dave Wilkins
Gordon Wright
John Begley
Lisa Diamond
James Bradley

Ron and Darren in pro


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> Sorry Dave but you will have to put up with me :chuckle:
> Smokey :smokin:


Hardly the same

At least I can try and follow you round when you are warming your tyres. Going to watch some of your videos to see which way we drive round the track


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Am certain Neil O isn't going to be on circuit ... rather a bad foot situation for him this week.

Jo


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

most people do cow tipping, he does diff dropping....

whoops!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

lol Dave see you Sunday dude :bowdown1:







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> Hardly the same
> 
> At least I can try and follow you round when you are warming your tyres. Going to watch some of your videos to see which way we drive round the track


:chuckle:
Clockwise. :thumbsup:

Think its going to be awfull crowded out there though.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow, lets get the Skyline's up there :thumbsup:






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tpw said:


> :chuckle:
> Clockwise. :thumbsup:
> 
> Think its going to be awfull crowded out there though.


stuck behind me


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Mark, Shane and John all doing quite well  PRACTICE so far up in times http://www.tsl-timing.com/attack/2008/83270.pdf

Neil was in warm up, but his name isnt in Practice time.... hopefully a transponder issue and nothing up with the car.



*Club A*



POS NO CL DRIVER / TEAM CAR TIME ON LAPS GAP DIFF MPH
1 2 FI Kev HORSLEY Subaru Impreza 52.217615 82.63
2 15 FI Barrie RYCROFT Mitsubishi EVO 7 52.943 9 11 0.726 0.726 81.50
3 4 NA Jeff MIILLEM Lotus Elise 54.063 2 6 1.846 1.120 79.81
4 30 FI Mark BIGGERS Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 54.081 9 10 1.864 0.018 79.78
5 3 FI Sam KERR Subaru Impreza 54.088 8 10 1.871 0.007 79.77
6 19 FI Shane SMITH Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 54.268 5 10 2.051 0.180 79.51
7 70 FI Andy FOREST Subaru Impreza GC8 54.408 6 8 2.191 0.140 79.30
8 1 FI Kev ATKINS Mitsubishi EVO 6 54.613 4 8 2.396 0.205 79.01
9 26 FI Simon DEATON Subaru Impreza 54.946 10 13 2.729 0.333 78.53
10 51 FI Alex BRUCE Mitsubishi EVO 7 54.952 3 17 2.735 0.006 78.52
11 57 FI Jamie RENOLDS Lotus Elise 54.962 3 10 2.745 0.010 78.50
12 91 NA Paul HUGHES Honda Integra DC5 55.041 1 9 2.824 0.079 78.39
13 5 FI Terry BUCUKEL Subaru Impreza 55.212 9 10 2.995 0.171 78.15
14 58 FI Donald WATT Mitsubishi EVO 8 55.378 12 18 3.161 0.166 77.91
15 80 FI Warren KELLY Ford Escort Cosworth 55.413 9 12 3.196 0.035 77.87
16 18 FI Steve THORPE Mitsubishi EVO 8 55.606 3 5 3.389 0.193 77.60
17 6 FI Steve DARLEY Subaru Impreza 55.790 10 10 3.573 0.184 77.34
18 7 FI Mike PAYNE Subaru Impreza 55.847 2 10 3.630 0.057 77.26
19 49 NA Tim CHANDLER Porsche GT3RS 55.980 2 14 3.763 0.133 77.08
20 79 FI Paul WIFFIN Toyota Supra JZA80 56.265 4 4 4.048 0.285 76.69
21 44 FI Zak RAMAGE Subaru Impreza Wagon 56.469 7 9 4.252 0.204 76.41
22 101 FI Steve HAWKES Nissan 200SX 56.889 3 7 4.672 0.420 75.85
23 33 FI Ben WEEKS Toyota Supra JZA80 57.046 4 15 4.829 0.157 75.64
24 42 NA James MCDONALD 427 Cobra 57.486 5 14 5.269 0.440 75.06
25 35 FI Julian LYCETT Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 58.101 3 9 5.884 0.615 74.26

*Club B*

POS NO CL DRIVER / TEAM CAR TIME ON LAPS GAP DIFF MPH
1 56 FI Mike ISHERWOOD Mitsubishi EVO 5 RS 54.88189 78.62
2 59 FI John BEGLEY Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 55.727 8 9 0.846 0.846 77.43
3 11 FI Kev DUCKWORTH Nissan 200SX S13 55.884 7 9 1.003 0.157 77.21
4 8 FI Phil England RACING Subaru Impreza 56.226 13 18 1.345 0.342 76.74
5 36 FI Pete HALL Nissan 200SX S14 56.579 3 11 1.698 0.353 76.26
6 64 FI Gavin COOPER Mitsubishi EVO 6 56.748 7 17 1.867 0.169 76.03
7 54 NA Damon GRAY CONSULTANCY BMW M3 Evo 56.860 2 15 1.979 0.112 75.88
8 9 FI Buckley SKINNER Subaru Impreza 57.243 6 17 2.362 0.383 75.38
9 14 FI Paul WEST Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 57.809 9 16 2.928 0.566 74.64
10 31 FI Dave WILKINS Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 57.941 3 7 3.060 0.132 74.47
11 61 FI Lisa DIAMOND Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 58.020 7 7 3.139 0.079 74.37
12 40 NA Mathew PEWSEY Renault Clio 172 58.486 6 14 3.605 0.466 73.77
13 81 FI James BRADLEY Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 59.406 7 17 4.525 0.920 72.63
14 45 NA Gordon WRIGHT Corvette C6 59.469 5 6 4.588 0.063 72.55
15 41 NA David THORPE Honda Civic EP3 1:00.054 7 14 5.173 0.585 71.85
16 52 FI Gary SEARL Mitsubishi EVO 8 1:02.999 1 1 8.118 2.945 68.49


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

CLUB Qualifying combined










CLUB Final










PRO Final


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea Neil done well in practice but the front turbo gave up in between pratice and quailfying. Gutted as he could of got into the final today. He should hopefully be on the back of an AA truck on the way home now. We done a fair bit of work on it today and it should of seen a 54 in quailfying.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

my first timeattack today, and i have to say, the Zen impreza is ****ing impressive...


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

normally its the RCM one that catches folks attention.... but I love the ZEN one


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Well done Shane, overcame one or two technical difficulties, I hope you remembered to give the oil cooler back .....

Shame the 'official' time keeping device was not in sinc. with the 1 minute egg timer on your dash 

Better luck next time :thumbsup:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

ill let him keep that oil cooler core  

im finally back after a 2 hour trip on the back on an AA van, real shame i couldnt have played for longer as the car was feeling good  still, did ok with a knackered turbo(s)!!

Dissapointing in as much as the first time i recorded in the day would have probably been enough to get me in to the final, knowing there was plenty more in the car is always frustrating! 

Oh well, just need a pair of new blowers now


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

what turbos you want / need Neilo??


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Went to see the time attack yesterday .. it was such a brilliant day the Skylines are the best sound by far.... MGT Racing, Abbey, RK tuning Monkfish and all the other Skylines looked so good.. There where loads of good battles durring the sessions and watching the Skylines Sliding into paddock hill under braking was just awesome well done all you mad buggers.. The times where also well up there, a bit more space needed for the skyline to stretch out the power?? Looking forward to snetterton 12 October right .. 
A real day of entertainment ......


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

japracer MK2 said:


> what turbos you want / need Neilo??


Rob, i have a pair of HKS 2540s on there, but the garret 2860R-10 seems to be a rough equivalent without the pricetag...

However, free ones would obvioulsy be better 


MOOOOOOOONKFIIIIIIIIISHHHH!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

gibson said:


> Looking forward to snetterton 12 October right ..
> A real day of entertainment ......


Thread about this just posted up in the Events section. Add your name to the list


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> ill let him keep that oil cooler core
> 
> im finally back after a 2 hour trip on the back on an AA van, real shame i couldnt have played for longer as the car was feeling good  still, did ok with a knackered turbo(s)!!
> 
> ...


big thank you for the assitance was much appreciated.
was one hell of a day to say the least.
ending up in grave in practice cutting my time short.
then that damaged oil cooler which we only noticed in qualifying after a quick warm up lap, got pulled in and abbey and mark worked frantically to get me back out as i hadnt run a good time and was at rick on not getting through to final, 
they got me back out with 4 minutes left just enough to post a another coule of laps and qualified but was getting very nervous in car thinking werent going to make it.

then lister :thumbsup: saved the day with his cooler and helped us get out again to have a proper run at the final.

so with the assistance of lister we came 4th :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
cheers dude


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem buddy, happy to help. Will sort out what to do with that soon....as i had been thinking that cooler may not have ben up to the job potentially.

Ill be in touch.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thoguht id post this, i was pulled in because my splitter had been ripped down from the front of my car!! i wondered why my speed trap was a bit low 

it got a bit of a shave!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> big thank you for the assitance was much appreciated.


No problem matey, the next time you require the assistance of a Refuse Containment Handling Operative, just let me know :thumbsup:




And that small dude with the Afro and a never ending supply of sweets was cool ! :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> thoguht id post this, i was pulled in because my splitter had been ripped down from the front of my car!! i wondered why my speed trap was a bit low
> 
> it got a bit of a shave!!


Myself and a few others watching from opposite the pits were surprised you were not called in earlier, the scraping splitter could be heard above the noise of your car ... Guess the Marshalls must be a tad mutton, from being so close to that many loud cars ?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

possibly, i think they may have black flagged me 2 or 3 times, but i only spotted it right at the end....i was a bit busy focussing on the impending paddock hill bend!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Myself and a few others watching from opposite the pits were surprised you were not called in earlier, the scraping splitter could be heard above the noise of your car ... Guess the Marshalls must be a tad mutton, from being so close to that many loud cars ?


Indeed...when we first heard it we all thought it was an engine problem, glad it was just the splitter ! Sorry to hear about your turbo though, bugger.

Fair play for lending Shane the cooler, it was a bit manic in the garage and lots of head scratching before you came to the rescue :bowdown1:

Well done Shane for that last qualifying lap, you had us all worried but jumped 5 places on that one hot lap without the cooler. Narrowly missed a podium spot again !

Looking forward to Snetterton  Hope to get a chance to chat to a few more of you.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Shane - where was your cooler to get damaged in the gravel?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Infront of the rad Adam...usual place.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

usual.... usualy everyone has them different places LOL quite low down then?

mines about mid height drivers side of bumper in vent space.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Mounted up as high as possible in the usual position but it's a big cooler so suppose it hangs a bit lower...was just one of them freak things I guess. :runaway:

You & Fee going to be at Snetterton Adam ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

she should be, not sure what my plans are yet


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> she should be, not sure what my plans are yet


c'mon adam. It is the final round


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

The start of my day of woe!

Ran out of talent and tarmac, wasnt even pushing either  

YouTube - Time Attack - Brands 2008 Warm Up & Crash


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry to see that Steven. Did not realise you had done that. I bet the grass was really damp there


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ooof....


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Just thought id put up what everyones best times of the day were in case people hadnt seen the results. Club runners only....

1. Shane Smith 53.236
2. Mark Biggers 53.906
3. Neil Wrenn 55.620
4. John Begley 55.727
5. Dave Wilkins 56.663
6. Lisa Diamond 57.624
7. Paul West 57.809
8. Julian Lycett 58.101
9. James Bradley 59.353

I think thats right based on the fastest times recorded on the day irrespective of what session....Good job by all involved


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Steve your car is so impressive. It had some serious pace round brands. I was going to come and have a chat but i thought you still might be a bit pissed about the barrier to car meet up.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

What was up with Julian's car? He's normally quicker than those times suggest?!


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Madden said:


> Steve your car is so impressive. It had some serious pace round brands. I was going to come and have a chat but i thought you still might be a bit pissed about the barrier to car meet up.


Other than swearing when it happened, i wasnt that pissed off to be honest. Sh1t happens sometimes.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> What was up with Julian's car? He's normally quicker than those times suggest?!


Im not sure, in the final qualifying session i think he was only doing 1.00m laps so something must have been up.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Just thought id put up what everyones best times of the day were in case people hadnt seen the results. Club runners only....
> 
> 1. Shane Smith 53.236
> 2. Mark Biggers 53.906
> ...


Aren't we all close? I liked this track as other than those two fast boys at the front, we were all pretty close compared to the other tracks this year. Made it more interesting

If I remember rightly, just like me Julian had not been to brand before and was learning the track. Luckily, I asked to be moved to the B group for the last two rounds so I was in with cars doing similar laptimes to myself. Julian was stuck with the fast boys and I guess kept moving out of the way (like I usually have to do). He is usually quite a bit quicker than me so that time is a bit low. His flames down the start/finish straight were class:flame:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i think he also got moved in to group B at the end for final qualifying to. If my turbo hadnt shat itself i would have hoped to be a bit closer to Shane and Mark, certainly in the 54s anyway  as my 55.6 was in the very first session only  next year......


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

i came over with some friends from spain.

how nice ids it too see real tuner cars again, since here in spain the best you will se are seats with kilos of glass fiber....

thanks again to mgt racing for getting us some paddock pases, some amazing cars there.

very nice event, tried getting hold of some of you guys at the stand, but could see anyone i could recognize from pictures in the forum hahahah...

hopefully if i have my car running by next round i will be able to aford another flight over to see last round 

simon


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Simon. If you can make the final round, post it on here with a piccy of yourself. There are a lot of visitors to the pit garages and there is a better chance of us spotting you and saying hello.
Can't believe I was complaining of the 3 hour drive back home and you came from spain


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Upsi daisy

Good luck to everyone on Sunday. Can't believe I'm missing another one 

See you all next year


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

same here, enjoy!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tweenierob has fitted new pads to the front of the Taisan, oil is changed and we are good to go. Alex is going to give her a quick once over with his polishing machine, I am really looking forwards to driving the Taisan for the last time or as it is now because some changes are on the cards during the colder months.



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup- Fee.... whilst it may be a bit of a  to miss the last one just think of next year now! 

You missed the first one because the car was stolen
You missed the last one because i fecked the bottom end... or rather there was bottom end damage caused on a track day i took part in :/


doh....


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

So..... what Skylines can we expect to see taking part in 2009?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Me 
Except for round 1


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Me  hopefully ill have more success this time...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hopefully me.

Mick


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Mick - Really? Which car?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> Mick - Really? Which car?


Yes really Adam.

Looks good fun mate.


Mick


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I thought you were just a straight line type of guy 

So.... Which car, a new one or the lemon. Of course i'm presuming it'll be in a Skyline of sorts


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> I thought you were just a straight line type of guy
> 
> So.... Which car, a new one or the lemon. Of course i'm presuming it'll be in a Skyline of sorts


After visiting Snetterton I recon the "White" could be in with a shout!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tpw said:


> After visiting Snetterton I recon the "White" could be in with a shout!


hahahahahaha 

I would have to come to a stand still to get first again. 8 on the straight 28 round the corner. lol

Of course it wont be the White. 

But deffo a Skyline. Might be Yellow might be Gold might be green.

Dunno yet but i would love to compete if the gods let me?



Mick


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> So..... what Skylines can we expect to see taking part in 2009?


ME!


(if i dont crash it by then! ... lol)


----------

